# Adrian Flux – September 2015 Competition



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello guys and girls,
We'd say it's time for another forum give-away isn't it?
This time we've teamed up with our friends at Meguiars UK to offer you some fantastic prizes. We have one main prize and a couple of runners up prizes on offer.
To Enter
All you need to do is call us for a quote on the Adrian Flux phone number on this forum during September 2015 and leave a comment on this thread to let us know you've called, we will then pick 3 winners at random from all the participating forums and PM them for their details. Current Adrian Flux customers can also enter, just by leaving a comment in this thread.
So, let's have a look at what we've got on the Flux prize board...( any reference to the Gameshow "Bullseye" is purely coincidence J )
IIINNN ONE (3rd place): 
"There's no excuses, it's time to shine with this Meguiars Gold Class Wash and Wax kit consisting of Gold Class Shampoo, Gold Class liquid wax and an applicator pad to get you started! What's more we'll throw in a £20 high street shopping voucher."
IIINNN TWO (2nd place):
"Sunday afternoons will never be boring again; you'll have the car shining in no time with another Meguiars Gold Class Wash and Wax kit, including Gold Class Shampoo, Gold Class liquid wax and an applicator pad. Plus a £50 high street shopping voucher."
And Flux's special prize (1st place):
"A Speedboa.........not really, Keep your car looking ***** and span with this Meguiars New Car Kit, including Ultimate Wash & Wax, Ultimate wax, Endurance High Gloss tyre gel, Microfibre wash mitt, Water Magnet, a microfibre cloth and two soft foam applicators. Plus a £100 high street shopping voucher."
Did you know?
As well as providing high quality car care products, Meguiars also hold FREE detailing seminars for Owners Club and Forums at their Northampton HQ which includes:-
•	A 45 minute presentation of "Best Practice" in the Training Room. This is a great opportunity to ask questions and hopefully dispel a few myths.
•	An hour or so working on a visitor's car in their Detailing Bay to demonstrate products and techniques and give visitors an opportunity to try for themselves.
•	A pack of sachet samples for every visitor to take away.
Or if you prefer, they'll come and give a LIVE demo at your AGM or annual meet.
If you're interested or would like more information please call Meguiars on 0870 241 6696 and ask for Dale or email him direct [email protected]
Terms Of Competition Entry. 1 entry per person. Adrian Flux underwriting criteria applies. Quote must be obtained via telephone or as arranged via PM, in September 2015. Once quote received or if existing Adrian Flux policy holder, a comment as mentioned in the competition terms must be left in the competition thread. The winner(s) will be randomly selected from all entries on all participating forums and will need to supply risk details to locate quote/policy when requested. General terms can be found here: https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/corporate/competition/tac-standard.php


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

3rd year with flux over here


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

9 years here 

Renewal in November, does that mean I can't enter


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello everyone. Bet you’d thought we forgot?
It’s time to announce the 3 lucky winners from our September competition!!
We had a lot of entries and would like to thank everyone who took part.
I’ve just popped down to the shops to grab all the goodies, but let’s just remind ourselves what was on the Flux prize board......
IIINNN ONE (3rd place): 
“There’s no excuses, it’s time to shine with this Meguiars Gold Class Wash and Wax kit consisting of Gold Class Shampoo, Gold Class liquid wax and an applicator pad to get you started! What’s more we’ll throw in a £20 high street shopping voucher.”

IIINNN TWO (2nd place):
“Sunday afternoons will never be boring again; you’ll have the car shining in no time with another Meguiars Gold Class Wash and Wax kit, including Gold Class Shampoo, Gold Class liquid wax and an applicator pad. Plus a £50 high street shopping voucher.”

And Flux’s special prize (1st place):
“A Speedboa.........not really, Keep your car looking ***** and span with this Meguiars New Car Kit, including Ultimate Wash & Wax, Ultimate wax, Endurance High Gloss tyre gel, Microfibre wash mitt, Water Magnet, a microfibre cloth and two soft foam applicators. Plus a £100 high street shopping voucher.”
And the winners are....
In Third Place: Russell555 – rhocar.org
In Second Place: fatboy35 – vwt4forum.co.uk
And Finally....

In First Place: coleman468 – focusstoc.com

Congratulations to our lucky winners, and thanks again to everyone who took part.
Watch this space for more competitions in the near future.


----------

